# So Sad!



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Last day on the coast til next year. One 14" Pomp, 1 large Whiteing and a giant COW NOSE. Hoping for better final day, but thats why its called fishin stead of catchin. Be back in the spring. Thanks to all for your reports.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*So Sad!!*

They will still be here when you come back! You have a good attitude which helps. Looking for your return and posts. :thumbsup: C2


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

Pomphunter said:


> Last day on the coast til next year. One 14" Pomp, 1 large Whiteing and a giant COW NOSE. Hoping for better final day, but thats why its called fishin stead of catchin. Be back in the spring. Thanks to all for your reports.


whats a cow nose???


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

doggfish said:


> whats a cow nose???


It's a big a** ray... 

http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/sharks-rays/ray-species/cownose-ray/


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*ohhhhhhhh*



Coastiefly said:


> It's a big a** ray...
> 
> http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/sharks-rays/ray-species/cownose-ray/


one of those critters that can ruin a day for you if stepped on ...thanx for the info

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

doggfish said:


> one of those critters that can ruin a day for you if stepped on ...thanx for the info
> 
> doggfish
> 
> your best friend you have never met


These arent as bad as stingrays. They tend to stay close to the top of the water most of the time so you want step on em. They are a pain to bridge net if you catch em on a bridge.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

I take it they swim pretty erratic so makes it hard to net?

doggfish


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

They have been running ig huge schools in the surf recently. Saw several weeks ago no more than 30 yards out, all moving west. Some schools had 50-60 rays in each.

We jumped in our yaks and paddled over them for a while. Man they get irritated when you do that!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Charlie2, and yes guys they are big rays, on their way to Mexico and south, I 've read of schools in the thousands. In the fall they migrate from western Florida to the Yucatan to return in the spring. Fight good especially on 18# test.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry I didn"t make out to fish with you this year , too many doubles at work . I really hate the pompano were not here for your trip this year . NEXT YEAR LOOK OUT POMPANO !!


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry you are having to work so hard, when you need to be fishing! Wish we could have seen you. We will be back in April. Have you checked into joining C.C.A.(Coastal Conservation Association)? As I understand it they supported the BILL in Alabama to outlaw the gill netters called Mullet boats(Really Pompono boats, as some old timers call them).
My understanding also is that Alabama is the only remaining state on the Gulf that allows them to fish near shore.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*This Season*



GROUPERKING said:


> Sorry I didn"t make out to fish with you this year , too many doubles at work . I really hate the pompano were not here for your trip this year . NEXT YEAR LOOK OUT POMPANO !!


This season is going to be a little late, but when the cold fronts get here, it promises to be a good season. Lots of juveniles, but the 'bulls' are a-coming!

Watch the Pompano Tree. The leaves are yellowing somewhat, but not falling yet. When they do; go and get after them pomps! :thumbup: C2


----------

